# Sons and soldiers Lake Erie tourament



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Event date : May 28. Black river ramp(grumpy's bait bucket). 
The entry fee for the event is $150 per team. A teams will consist of 1-4 anglers with one participant of the team being either a minor (under 18) or are or have served in the United States military(proof necessary). Teams must designate which species they plan to fish on application..(walleye/perch) Species change not accepted. 
This event will pay back 75% to anglers with the remaining 25% going to non profit charity's. 

Application and rules are at www.eliteeyessportfishing.com


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

No bass section?


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

DHower08 said:


> No bass section?


No. Not this season at least. Thanks for the idea though


----------

